# Can anyone recommend a good fertility specialist in London...



## haygrae (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi guys

I've had my blood tests done through my GP and just waiting on DH sperm test.  In the mean time I'd like to start checking out going private to a fertility specialist in London someon who can look at everything - like diet, nutrition, vitamin deficiences as well as the standard medical issues.  

We've been trying for 18mths with 1 miscarriage and now I'm 35 I am keen to take matters in to my own hands!

Any help greatly appreciated

Hayley


----------



## Alice3210 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hello Hayley

Sorry you had a rough year in 2012.  I hope that this year will be 'the one' for you.  You're right in taking matters into your own hands - you may just need some slight 'tweaking' to make things happen for you - fingers crossed!

Unfortunately, I can't offer any recommendations but I saw you post and actually I'd also be interested to see what clinics are mentioned. 
We live in the Middle East and are having donor ivf treatment in Spain.  After many failed cycles and seeking advice locally, we need to get to London, get even more advice and move forward.  We already throw ourselves into each cycle but I'm not confident in the advice I receive here so would value some direction.  We'd like a clinic who can help with diet and supplements, sorting out my progesterone levels and trying to improve DH's sperm quality.  Hopefully some of the ladies on here will be able to help us!

Wishing you lots of luck
Ax


----------



## PalmTree (Nov 28, 2011)

The Lister Clinic in London is the best! 
Good luck!
PalmTree


----------



## yoyobella (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello Hayley & Alice,

I would recommend you look into Dr Marylin Glenville. She is a specialist in Nutritional Health.

http://www.marilynglenville.com

My DH & I went to the Fertility Show in London last year in November and heard her speak. Her talk was very inspiring. The basic idea is that you may not be able to change some of the physical limitations you may be born with, (number of eggs, sperm, hormonal issues, etc), but you can certainly improve what you have to work with and in some cases correct your problem, through nutrition and healthy living.

Her book, "Getting Pregnant Faster" is excellent and explains very clearly how your reproductive and hormone systems work together and how you can improve your chances of getting pregnant naturally or give you a better chance with IVF, ICSI etc by improving the quality of your eggs and DP sperm. Her ideas help you prepare for a successful and healthy pregnancy!

As well as her nutrition clinic, she runs a fertility clinic that does testing and investigations, but does not do treatments like IVF, etc.

I have also heard of Zita West, another nutritionalist, who runs a clinic in London. I think her clinic may offer treatments like IVF, etc.

I have had a quick look at her website and it looks very good.

http://www.zitawest.com

Hope this helps and good luck to you both!!

yvonna x


----------



## ughhhh (May 12, 2012)

Hi there,
My experience of the Lister is that they are very IVF focussed (/IVF factory)... when I mentioned trying nutritional supplements alongside treatment my doctor gave me the impression that he thought it was a bit of a waste of time.
ARGC are supposed to have very good IVF success rates but again probably not that focussed on alternative therapies.
I have also heard that Zita West run some sort of all around program but I dont think they are one of the top clinics for IVF so if thats what you need you may prefer to go somewhere else....

My understanding is that the best medical fertility clinics are just that - medical clinics.  I think the most important thing is to find a clinic/ doctor you feel most comfortable with for your medical investigations/ treatment and find nutritionalists/ acupuncturists seperately yourself and run that alongside your medical treatment. 
Guys have an open evening once a month so you could maybe attend and see how you feel about them.... and similarly I think other clinics do too so you can get an idea about them before coughing up for initial appointments in lots of places. 
Just my opinion so others may think differently 
I think you are right to take things into your own hands (although follow through on your NHS treatment as you may find an additional opinion useful)
Good luck


----------



## haygrae (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks guys these are all really good tips.  Really appreciate you taking the time to reply.

I'll do some more detailed research.

Fingers crossed! x


----------



## Rock-a-Hula (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi Haygrae 

I moved to Zita West in September after the nhs refused to treat me for 3rd cycle (high fsh).  Everyone at ZW has been amazing.  They are not just interested in the medical side of things but everything with it - immune issues, nuitrition, offer counselling, encourage acupuncture - that sort of thing.  We've just started our 3rd cycle there, so keeping everything crossed.  Message me if you want to ask any specific questions.

Good luck!


----------

